# Pic heavy! saab engine b4 & after



## Thealchemistbmb (Sep 25, 2007)

As you can see this was a bit messy but turned out well i thought.....


























































Used TFR & a radiator brush to break up the gunk..
Rinsed off then sprayed with a strong de-greaser and agitated again before jet washing.
Washed the car ready to machine polish Then spayed engine with Megs Hyper dressing. After the bodywork was finished Spent a bit of time with a cloth & brush to finish the engine.

















http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd219/alchemistbmb/2008_020410244.jpg
[IMG]http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd219/alchemistbmb/2008_020410246-1.jpg









thanks for looking......................


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Crackin' job there fella ! :thumb:


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow that is a nice turnaround :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

'Turned out well' - you're not kidding :doublesho That's an amazing transformation! Top work there, fella


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Did you use a radiator brush or a MAGIC WAND? Looks fantastic. :thumb:


----------



## Thealchemistbmb (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys!
The whole car took 13hrs in total but it turned out well considering the mess it was in......


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cracking turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Waller (Jan 2, 2008)

:thumb: good work, fantastic difference!


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

Top work , but come on you can't call that a Saab :doublesho ( classic C900 owner ) :lol:


----------



## Thealchemistbmb (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a 15yr old 93. (Great car) looks & drives superb! I want a 900 turbo but the other half doesnt like them..... WOMEN!?!?!
Might see if i can swop it for one! Problem is though he may want a big bag of cash too when he finds out she cant cook...........


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

:lol: nice one , good 900 turbo's are getting rare so they fetch top money , proper old school cars though :thumb:


----------



## Shanukes (Jun 17, 2007)

wow that does look great, nice work mate...can i ask jetwashing an engine bay, will it be bad for the engine? i want to use APC on my engine bay bit worried for the reason of damage


----------



## shaks59 (Nov 9, 2007)

Good job . Did you cover any electrics? I want to use my jet wash but always worried the damage i can cause to the engine.

Well done mate.:wave:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice turnaround there


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks mint now matey..:thumb: ..top job well done.


----------



## Ade25 (Nov 2, 2007)

Excellent result !


----------

